# iPad 2 fiable?



## jlchm (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un iPad 2 16Go ou 32 Go et je me demande si : 

-l'iPad 2 est fiable, une  valeur sure et durable?
-16 Go, ça n'est pas un peu juste comme espace de stockage?

J'ai en vue un "iPad 2 32GO wifi neuf à 350" : à votre avis, c'est un bon deal?

Je ne connais absolument rien à ces appareils, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais avoir l'avis de ceux qui en ont l'expérience et ainsi faire le bon choix.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mars 2014)

Ipad 2 super fiable, je l'ai depuis le jour de sa sortie, il marche toujours super bien (utilisé tous les jours....).

16 et 32 Go pour moi inutilisable...64 mini, 128 confortable...


----------



## nifex (5 Mars 2014)

C'était une excellente tablette, mais si tu veux la garder plusieurs années tu devra rester certainement sur iOS7 et pas le mettre à jour car cet iPad commence à se faire bien vieux, ça doit faire en tout cas 3 ans qu'il est sortie. Il y a de très forte chance pour qu'il disparaisse de la gamme lors du prochain renouvellement.

J'en ai 1 depuis le jours de ça sortie, il n'a jamais eu de problème, mais en 2014 je ne l'achèterai pas si tu veux quelques choses qui te dure longtemps. Je partirai soit sur un un iPad retira ou mini. Soit un Nexus 7 qui a le meilleur rapport qualité prix. J'ai également une nexus 7 pour le travail et c'est parfait pour un appareil Android


----------



## jlchm (5 Mars 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ipad 2 super fiable, je l'ai depuis le jour de sa sortie, il marche toujours super bien (utilisé tous les jours....).
> 
> 16 et 32 Go pour moi inutilisable...64 mini, 128 confortable...



Bonjour Moumou92,

Si je comprends bien les versions 16 et 32Go sont vite saturées.
Cela voudrait dire qu'il y a une très forte offre d'applications intéressantes?

Il vaudrait mieux porter mon choix sur :

iPad 2 wifi+3G 64 Go mi 2012 à 340 : à ton avis, c'est un bon deal?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse.


----------



## Koaster (17 Mars 2014)

Salut ! 

La mémoire de l'iPad, ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation que tu en auras. As-tu prévu de mettre des fichiers volumineux dessus (films, gros jeux etc...). Après, plus tu en as mieux c'est !  Par contre, l'iPad 2 ne se limite qu'à 64Go, pas de version 128Go. Bref, je ne connais pas tes besoins et peut-être que 32Go pourraient suffire, je ne sais pas !

L'iPad 2 est encore une bonne tablette mais comme dis nifex, cela fait maintenant plusieurs années quelle est sortie donc elle va commencer à se faire un peu vieillissante...


----------



## padlang (19 Mars 2014)

Apple va retirer l'iPad 2 de la vente pour le remplacer par l'iPad 4. Si tu achètes neuf, je te conseille d'attendre.


----------



## mikebrant (22 Mars 2014)

IPad 2 fluide mais autant prendre un iPad 4 a 389 euros, c'est largement mieux


----------



## Loscyde (22 Mars 2014)

De toute façon l'iPad 2 qui était proposé jusqu'à il y a quelques jours tout comme l'iPad 4 qui le remplace désormais, ne sont proposés neufs que dans leur version 16 Go. (Je parle pour les réseaux de distribution classiques, c'est-à-dire sans parler des particuliers qui vendent d'anciennes versions neuves jamais déballées, ou sans prendre en compte le refurb qui peut toujours proposer d'anciens iPad avec de grandes capacités de stockage, même si j'en vois presque jamais.)

Enfin 16 Go c'est pas beaucoup, et ça dépend vraiment des besoins. Si on veut 32Go ou plus sur un iPad neuf, il faut donc choisir l'iPad Air ou l'iPad Mini Rétina.


----------

